# MTB-Verleih im Stadt und- Landkreis Karlsruhe



## KA-Biker (2. März 2009)

Morgen...,

seit längerem bin ich auf der Suche Läden zu finden dir hier in Karlsruhe Bikes ausleihen. Ich würde gern mal für ein Wochenende was gröberes fahren als mein Canyon. Nur um zu Wissen, was ich mir möglicherweise Anfang nächstes Jahr zulege. Danke..

Patrick

____________________________________
Wer alles gibt, kann auch alles verlieren


----------



## Eike. (2. März 2009)

Da bleibt wahrscheinlich nur der Bikepark in Bad Wildbad. Die Händler kannst du natürlich auch abklappern ob die Testbikes haben aber der langhubige Bereich ist hier in der Gegend nur sehr sparsam besetzt.

Nachtrag: Cyclesport in Remchingen hat auf jeden Fall Testbikes. Ruf am besten mal an und frag welche Modelle sie da haben. Etwas weiter weg aber sicher auch einen Besuch wert ist Mr. Bike in Pforzheim.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi82 (2. März 2009)

radHaus Kastner in Kuppenheim haben auch einiges an Specialized Testbikes


----------



## KA-Biker (2. März 2009)

leihen die tageweise oder wochende aus?


----------



## rossi-v (3. März 2009)

Bunnyhopp in Bruchsal hatt
 Specialized Testbikes & Cannondale


----------



## KA-Biker (3. März 2009)

@rossi-v

ohh...auch aus eggstoi`... Ja war ich auch schonmal beim Bunnyhop hab mir ein Cannondale angeschaut. Eigentlich ein netter Laden und gibt auch gut Rabatt beim Kauf. Die Frage ist, leihen die auch tageweisse oder ein ganzes Wochenende aus..??

lg


----------



## Eike. (3. März 2009)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, leihen die auch tageweisse oder ein ganzes Wochenende aus..??



Anrufen - fragen - wissen


----------



## KA-Biker (3. März 2009)

16 jahre - klingt unseriös - kinder machen alles kaputt


----------



## KA-Biker (3. März 2009)

typische vorurteile


----------



## Eike. (3. März 2009)

Früher oder später musst du ja eh hin um das Rad abzuholen.


----------



## KA-Biker (21. März 2009)

was hat den das hier zu suchen..?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (21. März 2009)

Ist nur ein Spambot. Einfach ignorieren, ich habs schon einem Mod gemeldet.


----------



## andi82 (21. März 2009)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> leihen die tageweise oder wochende aus?



Beides


----------



## KA-Biker (21. März 2009)

geht jemand heute von euch gartenhalle auf die messe? also ich geh hin..


----------



## Phil88 (21. März 2009)

ich wollte eigentlich auch hin, aber die after-klausur-party gestern abend/nacht war einfach zu willenlos  heut is nix mit rumstehn und rumlaufen, und liegeräder find ich doch nich sooo dolle... joa und morgen muss ich kram fürs skifahrn richten.

kannst ja berichten wies war


----------



## KA-Biker (21. März 2009)

liegeräder??...da wären letztes jahr schon geile bikes..lohnt sich aufjeden Fall..und morgen ists auch nochmal.

ps: gegenüber ists bikelager. die haben morgen am sonntag verkaufsoffener sonntag + freibier. War in die Zeitung


----------



## Eike. (21. März 2009)

"GegenÃ¼ber" triffts nicht ganz, ist schon noch ein StÃ¼ck die StraÃe runter. Ich war die letzten zwei Jahre da. Die Abendkarte fÃ¼r 4â¬ reicht vollkommen. Wenn man kein ernsthaftes Kaufinteresse bei einem Karlsruher HÃ¤ndler hat wird man kaum mehr als 1-2h rumbringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (21. März 2009)

stimmt Eike haste Recht..also ja ich werd sowieso noch dieses Jahr auf die Eurobike gehn, aber das was ich fahren wollte bin ich gefahren. Ich hab mich mit dem SX Trail aus dem Hause Specialized angefreundet. Mal schauen was sich nächstes Jahr finanziell machen lässt.


----------



## KA-Biker (22. März 2009)

füm mich waren die 6 euro(ermäßigt) gut angelegt, weil ich mal wieder was anderes gefahren bin. und dort konnte man ne viertelstunde mit rumfahren also war gant lustig. generell denke ich sind die  8 euro eintrittspreis angemessen, wobei man aus keinen Fall was verpasst hat wenn man nicht dort war.


----------



## Eike. (22. März 2009)

Naja ich finde 8â¬ fÃ¼r das was geboten wird ganz schÃ¶n happig. Letztendlich ist es ja fast nur eine Ausstellung der lokalen HÃ¤ndler.


----------

